
'Monstrous' robot going up on space station - jmorin007
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/space/03/10/space.shuttle.ap/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
Electro
That's pretty cool, although the writer pissed me off in the beginning by
likening it to Frankenstein, and not his -monster-. A slightly crazed
scientist who gets chased to the arctic before his death isn't really much to
fear, the big thing that killed people by accident was something to fear... at
least if you're a scientist.

